# Erfahrungen mit dem  Fischgut Primus



## Pater (23. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fischgut Primus in Iserlohn gemacht ?
Die Internet Seite von denen sieht sehr gut aus und die Preise sind auch nicht zu teuer oder ?


----------



## Aragorn (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem  Fischgut Primus*

Sehr schöne Homepage, aber Erfahrung habe ich mit denen nicht.


----------



## Aal (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem  Fischgut Primus*

Hallo Pater
und alle Mitleser,

ich habe einen Kumpel der war jetzt am Mittwoch im Fischgut Primus. Er hat sich sogar ein paar Kois, Länge 15 cm, mitgebracht.
Wie er mir erzählt hat, traf er wohl zufällig den Chef, der hat sich etwas Zeit für ihn genommen. Eine Führung gab es leider nicht, da die gesamte zweite Etage wohl wegen Umbauarbeiten und aus hygienischen Gründen momentan geschlossen ist.

Sein Eindruck vom Fischgut:
 - prima Leute
 - prima Tiere, egal ob Koi, Stör oder Forellen...
 - prima Preise, der Ware entsprechend.........    

 - eigentlich wollte er mir sagen, "da mußt du unbedingt einmal hin"!!!

Grüß Dich aus der Eifel, der __ Aal


----------



## Pater (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem  Fischgut Primus*

Danke, das hört sich ja gut an dann mal hin und schauen.


----------

